# Action Shooting



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I participated in Erie County Conservation League's monthly action shooting for the third time on Saturday. Similar to IDPA. What a blast and great group of guys and gals. Even though I'm an ol' geezer, I managed to finish 4th & 6th out of 19 shooters in the pistol competition. I was only one of three that didn't shoot any "hostages", LOL I used a new (to me) CZ P-09 with a Burris F astfire III red dot on it, milled slide and a few Cajun Gun Works goodies installed in it.
Might give the "two gun" course a try next month. 

here's a link to a video of my turn at shooting.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tig6r13t...dl=0&preview=M+JUSTUS+2016-07-ActionShoot.mp4


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I also competed in the action shoot. It was my first action shoot ever. My nerves got the best of me. I told myself to take my time but the bell sounds and it's like all bets are off. I hope to shoot better next event. I am going to be working on my grip, foot control, breathing, and trigger in no particular order. I was shooting a service model XD9 4" barrel.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> I also competed in the action shoot. It was my first action shoot ever. My nerves got the best of me. I told myself to take my time but the bell sounds and it's like all bets are off. I hope to shoot better next event. I am going to be working on my grip, foot control, breathing, and trigger in no particular order. I was shooting a service model XD9 4" barrel.


Were you the guy that was there early and helping set up? I think we introduced ourselves but I'm terrible with names. I hear what you're saying. My first time, I was nervous as the proverbial whore in church.

I tried really hard to just concentrate on hitting the target and not be concerned about how much time I was taking. I think it paid off. 

Hope to see you there next month.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, that was me, I was helping Eric and Diane set up the course. You did well. I finished 9,10. I did ok for my first time. I am new to pistol shooting but I really like it. I am going to become a member soon also so I can have that nice range to practice on.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> Yes, that was me, I was helping Eric and Diane set up the course. You did well. I finished 9,10. I did ok for my first time. I am new to pistol shooting but I really like it. I am going to become a member soon also so I can have that nice range to practice on.


We appreciate your help in setting up. With the bad guys , it was pretty much a head shot or maybe shoulder but then you risk getting too close to the hostage. The targets were also a bit farther away since they were using it as a two gun stage as well. I figured it's better to take your time on the shots rather then be in a hurry and risk hitting a hostage.

Yeah, love to have you join up. I'm there at the range at least once a week, mostly during the week and often have it to myself.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was telling myself just take your time on the second run and have better shot placement but the bell rings and any thoughts I had of taking my time vanished. I do not typically practice 20yd head shots on the move. It was a very tough course this week. 
I am happy to help set up and take down the course. I hope to do it next time also. I think it may help me a little with visualizing how I will make my way through it. 
I want to get my wife into shooting more and that range seems perfect for us. She has her certification to be a police officer through the criminal justice program but she changed her mind after finishing went back to school and now she is a registered nurse. She still likes to shoot trap but she has only shot her pistol twice. 
It was nice to meet you and I hope to see you on the range sometime soon.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like a great time. Good shooting.


----------

